# UVB Only for Plants?



## Potatatas (Apr 29, 2019)

This is probably a dumb question but I'm looking to setup a bioactive terrarium for a crested gecko and wondering if the plants would grow with just this 5% uvb exo terra compact bulb?

I was initially thinking of getting an exo terra top canopy that has 2 bulb fixtures and fitting the light mentioned above and an Arcadia Jungle Dawn LED (if it will fit in the canopy). But I just bought a second hand terrarium which already came with an exo terra canopy (smaller version with just one light fitting) so if just that one bulb will work fine on its own then I'll just use that instead of spending more.

If it's not gunna cut it then I'll just have to bite the bullet.

Also, I'm sure different species of plant have different lighting requirements but I want to put in 3 or 4 broad leafed plants. I don't know a lot about plants yet so forgive my vagueness... That's the next stop on my research list

Edit: I just found this Arcadia compact flourescent 2% UVB bulb that I think will probably be better suited as the UVB for geckos is debated on (like most animals when it comes to UVB!) and the description says it's good for plant growth (because descriptions never lie ofcourse...). Do you guys think I should go for this one?


----------



## The Snark (Apr 29, 2019)

Wouldn't it depend on what type of plant?


----------



## Potatatas (Apr 29, 2019)

Guess I should find what plants I want to use first! They are going to be moisture loving plants if that's any help


----------



## schmiggle (May 1, 2019)

If you use low-light plants, it will probably be fine, since it claims to have high light output. I'd stick with less than 500fc light requirements to be safe, and if they start going pale I'd slowly move up to plants with higher light requirements.

I have to ask--how are you planning to fertilize, and how are you planning to do media/will you pot them?


----------



## Potatatas (May 3, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> If you use low-light plants, it will probably be fine, since it claims to have high light output. I'd stick with less than 500fc light requirements to be safe, and if they start going pale I'd slowly move up to plants with higher light requirements.
> 
> I have to ask--how are you planning to fertilize, and how are you planning to do media/will you pot them?


I've done a bit more research on the plants so I'm pretty happy with lighting requirements now. Will be staying away from high light plants.

I will fertilize initially with a feed from bioactiveherps.co.uk who specialise in bioactive terrarium supplies. I will also add some dead leaves for the clean up crew (springtails, dwarf isopods and earthworms) to breakdown. Hopefully this and waste from the gecko will sustain the plants but as this is my first one I'm sure I'm going to end up killing a few plants... I'm not too sure what you mean by "media" in these terms. I think it means what they are potted in? If so then a mix of coco fibre, spaghnum moss, sand and charcoal. The precise measurements is something I am not 100% on quite yet though. But the plants will all be potted, some on the floor, and some integrated with the background. I'm not too sure how the ones on the background will work as the cleanup crew will generally be on the floor. Something for me to think about. 

Also, I'm planning to have it setup for a month before introducing the animal so things can settle in and if any issues arise in this time it will be easier to fix. Cheers!


----------

